# La Giro Live Feed!



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

For all those who can't watch on tv, a little present for you.....
mms://mms-icanal-live.online.no/nrk_tv_webvid03_h
Sorry it's not in English though


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

COOL...thanks.....I don't care about the language as long as I can watch


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

enemyte said:


> For all those who can't watch on tv, a little present for you.....
> mms://mms-icanal-live.online.no/nrk_tv_webvid03_h
> Sorry it's not in English though


nice! thank you!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I pasted the link to my browser but I'm getting some Norweigan sports channel. 

I'm watching the RAI feed in Italian posted by cyclingfans.com


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah it's gone for me too unfortunately, and yes the Rai link does work, sorry guys


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The RAI feed locked up at 3.9Km to go. Aaargh.

JSR


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

JSR said:


> The RAI feed locked up at 3.9Km to go. Aaargh.
> 
> JSR


Oh man. You missed the best finish ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

IL Giro!


----------



## intelekt1 (May 3, 2008)

what time does it usually start? 10am? 

right now all i see is a cartoon movie


----------



## intelekt1 (May 3, 2008)

try this one
http://www.rai.it/dl/RaiSport/PublishingBlock-b5fc6763-83e8-4d69-a520-5b8f76430476.html#cf


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

enemyte,
Thanks for the link. It's working great today and the picture is very good....just can't understand anything.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

hawker12 said:


> enemyte,
> Thanks for the link. It's working great today and the picture is very good....just can't understand anything.


Yeah, Thanks. 

I've been in the office for two hours and I haven't even done one minute of work.

Productivity is going to suffer BIG TIME for the next couple o' weeks.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I havent tried it but at the end of the Versus coverage yesterday they said they would have a live feed from their website.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.versus.com/giro
Versus has a feed, for $30. Anybody in the US (Colorado specifically) been able to get the international feeds to work? I've only gotten the NRK feed, and my Norwegian is worse than my Italian.

If this is the future of cycling, count me out.


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Giro Audio - Eurosport*

Here's a possibility - last year, I watched the RAI video feed and opened a second window from Eurosport that had the english language audio. Eurosport audio seemed to be maybe 15 seconds or so behind the live video but still not bad for free. Haven't tried it yet this year.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I had the dual feed like RIDEWT - uk audio and RAI video. The video feed had to be restarted several times though.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ridewt said:


> Here's a possibility - last year, I watched the RAI video feed and opened a second window from Eurosport that had the english language audio. Eurosport audio seemed to be maybe 15 seconds or so behind the live video but still not bad for free. Haven't tried it yet this year.



I haven't gotten any audio in USA from eurosport.

If you can figure it out, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## asudevilrider (Dec 30, 2005)

*Live Audio*

Has anybody been able to get any live audio in English to work?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

asudevilrider said:


> Has anybody been able to get any live audio in English to work?


Actually I've been enjoying the Italian on RAI. I don't know a word of it but it sounds cool.

Although the video does seem to clog up and pause as it gets closer to the end of the race.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Watching RAI coverage is how I started learning Italian, most of my vocabulary is still bike related. That and obscene questions and suggestions for the opposite sex. Both subjects seem far more memorable to me than "where is the nearest ATM?"

You know what's going on and the most likely things they would be talking about so it's not that hard to start matching words to actions.


----------



## papisimo9807 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the RAI link.
Problem is that every morning I click on the link while the video screen is "buffering" my internet connection is killed. I have to reset the modem and wifi router.
Suggestions?
paz afuera


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.radio.rai.it/radio1/index.htm#
Best I've got so far. Italian feed from RAI uno. Hey, it works. Realaudio, better than nothing.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

stewartj76 said:


> http://www.radio.rai.it/radio1/index.htm#
> Best I've got so far. Italian feed from RAI uno. Hey, it works. Realaudio, better than nothing.


For me the RAI links work poorly as they freeze up regularly, although today was good up until the final kms. However, the Norwegian ones are very good picture quality. Today I watched the Norwegian video and listened to the Italian for most of the stage.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

I guess I missed todays stage... 
I fired up the feed and fencing was on, in Italian! I ended up watching it for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

robbyracer said:


> I guess I missed todays stage...
> I fired up the feed and fencing was on, in Italian! I ended up watching it for about 20 minutes.


You didn't miss much. Despite finishing in a seaside town on a sunny day the cameramen were unable to find any topless women on the beach as they did a few years ago during a Giro stage (at least I think it was the Giro).


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

It was the Giro... and she was there with somebody else's husband who was foolishly waving to the helicopter cameraman.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Norwegian feed working live right now for Stage 7. 30k to finish
Friday, May 16 - 10:00 EDT 
mms://mms-icanal-live.online.no/nrk_tv_webvid03_h


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I love that buffering feature. 

Just as the picture becomes continous, the buffering is designed to clog it up, freeze it, stall it, and ultimately enhance the viewing experience.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

brentster said:


> I love that buffering feature.
> 
> Just as the picture becomes continous, the buffering is designed to clog it up, freeze it, stall it, and ultimately enhance the viewing experience.


The cyclingfans website has a one-click link to the Norwegian video feed merged with the English Eurosport audio. It has been working flawlessly for me all stage. I gave up on the Italian feed because it kept freezing.


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the Norwegian feed link. Fun to watch, even though I don't understand much except the riders names, and when "testa della corsa" and "ultimo chilimetro" appear on the screen.


----------



## burdiman (Jun 15, 2004)

*Audio + Video*

I made a little page with an embedded media player that will stream the Eurosport audio 
here it is

Then I just open the Norwegian VIdeo stream in my WMP
mms://mms-icanal-live.online.no/nrk_tv_webvid03_h

With this combo you are good to go.


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

burdiman said:


> I made a little page with an embedded media player that will stream the Eurosport audio
> here it is
> 
> Then I just open the Norwegian VIdeo stream in my WMP
> ...


Did anyone tell you how awesome you are? :thumbsup: 

Trouble is, at the moment I'm watching the Giro and listening to a Serbian soccer match.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Yeah very awesome, thanks


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

robbyracer said:


> Yeah very awesome, thanks


+111111111111111

Very great...wish I got to this earlier. Especially for todays stage...Thanks burdiman


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

burdiman said:


> I made a little page with an embedded media player that will stream the Eurosport audio
> here it is
> 
> Then I just open the Norwegian VIdeo stream in my WMP
> ...


Burdiman, you ARE the man!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Update May 23*

Update May 23 after stage 13.
The English audio stream with Norwegian video stream has been working like a champ every day. As others have pointed out, sometimes a few seconds delay between the two streams. Not much of an issue.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Great links!


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

*Eurosport audio*

http://www.cyclingfans.com/ is reporting that as of this Sunday there may be problems with the stream. Just in time for the big mountains.  

They're looking for alternatives...


----------



## cglazowski (Jul 16, 2007)

What time does Giro coverage start everyday on this streaming service? Thanks!


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

*It really depends...*



cglazowski said:


> What time does Giro coverage start everyday on this streaming service? Thanks!


Those streams also cover other sporting events and shows, so the times vary from day to day. Check http://www.cyclingfans.com/ in the morning and they'll have a list of what time each of the streams start that day.

Patti


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

cglazowski said:


> What time does Giro coverage start everyday on this streaming service? Thanks!


I watched it this a.m. at about 7:00 pacific time. It ended about and hr or so later.

I am guessing it started around 4:00 a.m. pacific time.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> I watched it this a.m. at about 7:00 pacific time. It ended about and hr or so later.
> 
> I am guessing it started around 4:00 a.m. pacific time.


Coverage started around at 6am Pacific time this morning on all streams. But tomorrow being a weekend and a big mountain stage, that may be different.


----------



## cglazowski (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I did some research and If I am making sense of the NRK webpage, then it starts tomorrow at 8:30am EST.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like Eurosport cut the live feed this morning.
Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.

John


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

sabre104 said:


> Looks like Eurosport cut the live feed this morning.
> Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


Yep. Same here. 

The Norwegian TV pics are great, though.


----------



## burdiman (Jun 15, 2004)

*audio feed*

Cyclingfans.com thinks the audio feed issue is a congestion problem. 

I was listening to the audio earlier this morning and then i just went dead.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It's back! 0803 hrs PDT.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

*And gone again*

at 0826 hrs


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

JSR said:


> at 0826 hrs


 A model of consistancy!


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

*working english audio*

http://cyclingfans.com/ seems to have found that working english audio feed.  

Enjoy the end of the race... I'm going to! 

Patti


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Odd, Im watching on www.channelsurfing.net it says nrk 1 up in the corner.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

Hey Chris,

That's because it probably IS the NRK video feed. 

Patti


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

http://pop-up-tv.t35.com/?video=4&mute=true&audio=2

Is a good site, but english is on tennis right now.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

what time is today's stage supposed to start? I thought it was 8:30 est?

Tim

Edit: Never mind. It started at 9am


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

http://cyclingfans.com Giro player is working now with english audio.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, strange coverage from NRK1. Nice of them to show the winner crossing the line, but the quick cut to modern media history was a bit abrupt!

JSR


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

JSR said:


> Ok, strange coverage from NRK1. Nice of them to show the winner crossing the line, but the quick cut to modern media history was a bit abrupt!
> 
> JSR


Yeah. I quickly switched over to the Rai Giro player on cyclingfans and caught the end of it.


----------

